# Dr Flechas, CMO-fibro treatment



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Has anyone tried CMO for help with any of their problems? I have used Ibsacol in the past and presently I am using it right now. It has given me substantial relief. In fact it appears to be a miracle molecule. Ibsacol and CMO are extremely similar. They are both fatty acid / fatty alcohol (esters).I have read about CMO before and it seems to help a lot of people. Of course, the drug companies can't make money on it becasue they do not hold the patent, so that is why it is not well known. http://www.fibromyhelp.com/treatments.html#Q.3 .6 Have any new treatments come on the market lately that help with not only the pain but also the other symptoms of FMS?Recently a new product has been introduced into the market. This product is called CetylMobility, and has as its major constituent CMO (cetyl myristoleate). A researcher at the National Institutes of Health first discovered CMO. Harry W. Diehl, PhD., was responsible for testing anti-inflammatory drugs on lab animals. In order for him to achieve this, he first had to artificially induce arthritis in the animals. This was achieved by injecting a heat-killed bacterium called Freund's adjuvant. A strange thing happened one day. A particular group of animals called Swiss albino mice did not get arthritis. After testing the batch of Freund's adjuvant and finding that it was not defective, the researcher then set out to discover exactly what was in Swiss albino mice that protected them from arthritis. Unable to get his research funded by the National Institutes of Health, he slowly carried on at his own expense. Eventually he discovered four substances that were unique to the Swiss albino mice, one of which was cetyl myristoleate. Testing showed that substance to have protective properties against artificially induced arthritis when injected into lab animals. A toxin known to cause arthritis symptoms in most animals was injected into the mice. Curiously, the mice did not develop arthritis. In fact, it turns out that certain strains of mice are 100% immune to arthritis. Diehl realized that some peculiar trait of these mice protected them. It wasn't until two years later that a substance unique to mice was finally identified and isolated. It turned out to be the fatty acid compound known as Cetyl Myristoleate.The researcher had arthritis. After his doctor could provide no further relief through conventional medicine he injected himself with cetyl myristoleate and successfully reversed his arthritis symptoms. The doctor was so amazed at the results he urged him to publish a report. That researcher is in his 80's now and has not had a reoccurrence of arthritis.In March of 1994, a report on inject able CM0 was published in the Journal of Pharmaceutical Sciences entitled "Cetyl Myristoleate isolated from Swiss Albino Mice: An Apparent Protective Agent against Adjuvant Arthritis in Rats". Since its discovery, the oil has now been found in the fat of cows. The oil was at one time inject able and is now available as a capsule. It was first tested in an immunology and arthritis clinic in San Diego, CA. The patients had rheumatoid arthritis, osteoarthritis, and psoriatic arthritis. The response rate to the oil was 95 percent of all patients. The pain went down 50 to 100 percent in the 1800 patients tested. The oil has now been tested in our office. We can confirm it to stop the pain of osteoarthritis. We have also discovered that it will stop the pain of FM. We are currently in the process of discovery with CetylMobilityTM to see how long the pain of FM will stay away. We should have better statistics by the middle of 2000. Our recommendations at this point are to take three capsules, two times a day for three to four days then one or two per day. During the time period of taking the capsules, patients should avoid the use of oily foods and foods in the nightshade family. During the initial studies done in San Diego CA, it was found that patients taking methotrexate and cortisone did not to as well as those who were off these medications. It is felt that these medications alter liver function and hence the ability of CetylMobilityTM to function normally. The researchers also found that patients should avoid beans, lentils, wheat, rye, corn, and barley. Patients should also abstain from the use of alcohol, caffeine, and chocolate. This also includes an non-alcohol beer, coffee (even decaffeinated), black tea, and colas. During the 10 days that a person is taking CetylMobilityTM an individual may eat rice, sweet potatoes, fruit, vegetables, squash, pumpkin, turnips, fish, chicken, and turkey. Remember no fried foods. Many of the foods listed are known to give a food allergy that causes muscle pain. Once an individual is feeling better they can slowly reintroduce these foods to see if there may be an increase in muscle pain. If this should occur, then avoidance of that particular food is advised. For further information you can contact my office. What is Cetyl Myristoleate (CMO)?Cetyl myristoleate (CMO) is described as an ester of a fatty acid. Fatty acids are the building blocks of fats and oils just as amino acids are the components of protein. Science now recognizes the value of certain oils in reducing inflammation as well as blood cholesterol. When the fatty acid myristoleic acid (a natural substance) is combined with a long-chain alcohol molecule cetyl alcohol, an ester of this fatty acid is created. I have seen patients demonstrating striking improvements with CMO. Typical reports are decreased stiffness, increased range of motion, and visible reduction of swelling, restored dexterity in finger joints and elimination of pain. Often, patients are able to discontinue pain medication and return to activities they could not perform prior to treatment. Testimonials from users describe other health benefits such as a positive effect on: asthma, hypertension, diabetes, colds, allergies, low back pain and headaches. References:"Cetyl Myristoleate Isolated from Swiss Albino Mice: An Apparent Protective Agent Against Adjuvant Arthritis in Rats". Diehl, H., and May, E.L. Journal of Pharmaceutical Science, Vol. 83, March 1994."Anti-inflammatory Dies in Rheumatic Disease". Adam. O. European Journal of Clinical Nutrition, 1995."Botanical Lipids". Effects in Inflammation, Immune Response, and Rheumatoid Arthritis". Rotham D., et al. Seminars in Arthritis and Rheumatism, October 1995."Effects of High Dose Fish Oil on Rheumatoid Arthritis after Stopping Nonsteroidal Anti-inflammatory Drugs". Kremer, J., MD, Arthritis and Rheumatism, August 1995."Effects of Modulation of Inflammatory and Immune Parameters in Patients with Rheumatic and Inflammatory Disease Receiving Dietary Supplementation of N-3 and N-6 Fatty Acids". Kremer, J., MD. Lipids, 1996."Rheumatoid Arthritis and Foods: A Patient Study", Borok, G.J. "South African Family Practice". October 1989.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

In its October 28, 1996 issue, Time magazine reported on three most promising developments in arthritis research. The scientists participating in all three projects have been intensely focused on the immune system's involvement in the arthritic process. Although CMO™ was not part of this research, the scientist were discovering what the CMO™ researchers from the International Immunological Center of The San Diego Clinic already knew about the immune system and arthritis. According to certain doctors, that is exactly what CMO™ involves. It helpes correct at the source in the immune system. Dr. Len Sands the director of the San Diego Clinic says: “Unlike everything else made for arthritis, you don’t have to take it over and over again. CMO™ is not a pain reliever, anti-inflammatory, cortisone or other steroid. CMO™ is an immunomodulator, it aids to regulate your immune system. There’s never been anything like it before for arthritis. Instead of treating the symptoms of pain and inflammation, CMO™ capsules act directly against certain causes of arthritis, the memory T-cells in your immune system that can create the attacks against your joints. Once the error in your immune system is corrected by CMO™ , the attacks on your joints stop and the pain and inflammation should be relieved. Once the problems are corrected, they stay corrected and you may no longer need CMO™ or any other remedies.”


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

very interesting information, kel.


----------

